# تجربتى فى صناعه الهيدروجين من زباله الالمونيوم ولى سؤال



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اولا انا احب ان اشكر كل من سال على طيل فترة غيابى ثانيا ان شاء الله انا مقدم على صناعه غاز الهيدروجين من زباله الالمونيوم كما فى الفديو الذى سارفقه بالاسفل لكن لى سؤال كيف احسب قوة ضغط ماسورة 6 بوصه من ديد مجلفن قطر 6 ملى وكيف احول مقياس البار الى مقياس ال pis واخيرا من لديه ا نصيحه اى كانت صغيرة او كبيرة فلا يبخل بها علينا سنبدأ ان شاء الله فى تجميع ما يلزم التجربه وسيتم رفع الفديو حال الانتهاء من التجربه وانا واثق من نجاحها باذن الله وواثق من انى ساشغل بها موتوسكل وموقد طهى ساعرض عليكم الفديو الا اننى لن سااضيف على التجربه وفقا لامكانياتى بحيث اجعلها تجربه تناسب الجميع وتناسب جميع الاشياء اعدكم لن اكون مقلد ان شاء الله بل ساكون مبدع وان كان التقليد لا يعيبنى فى شىء 





​


----------



## ايهابووو (15 أبريل 2012)

يا اخ ابو عبد الله شكرا لمجهودك وعسى ان تخبرنا بنتائج التجربة والتفاصيل ليستفيد الجميع منها ولكن دعني اقول لك شيئا 

اولا اعتقد ان هذا الفيديو فيه خدعة سأقول لك شيئا لا افهم ما تقصد ازا كنت تقصد تفاعل خردة الالمنيوم مع بيكربونات الصودا فبالتأكيد هذا الفيديو هراء

وكلام فارغ لان هذا التفاعل لا ينتج كل تلك الكمية الكبيرة من الهيدروجين لو كان ينتج كذلك فانه مشاكل الطاقة كلها كانت انحلت 

تاني شيئ احب اقوله انه من لون اللهب الواضح في الفيديو اعتقد ان االاحتراق ليس هيدروجين وانما مزيج الهيدروكسي ( خليط الاكسجين مع الهيدروجين ) 

على كل حال انتبه فان الهيدروكسي انفجاره رهيب لدرجة تفوق حد التصور حيث ان عبوة مثل التي بالفيديو لو انفجرت لا سمح الله فانها ستحولك انت والغرفة الموجود فيها الى غبار وعلى فكرة خليط الهيدروكسي ليس شرطا انه يحتاج لشرارة لينفجر 

فهو ممكن ان ينفجر بالضغط فقط لذلك انتبه ه ه ه 

انتبه لست مضطرا على تجربة محفوفة بالمخاطر 

وان التحويل من بار الىpis يكون بالعلاقة التالية 

العدد الثابت * 14,7

مثال بار150 * 14,7= 2205 والله اعلم وعلى كل حال يجب الاستعانة بعداد دقيق جدا يفضل الكتروني 

واستخدام مواسير وصمامات قادرة ومجهزة للتعامل مع هذا الغاز الخطر 

واكرر انتبه لست مضطرا للتعامل مع هذا الهدروجين الخطر العملية من الاخر غير مجدية اقثتصاديا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على نصيحتكيا بشمهندس بس انا مصر على التجربه لكن لى سؤال كيف احسب ضغط انبوبه حديد عادى قطر 2 ملى فقوة ضغطه كام


----------



## ban2009ban (24 أبريل 2012)

نصيحة اخ ابتعد عن تجارب الهيدروجين 

بالفعل هدو غاز شديد االانفجار


----------



## lo9man (22 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي ما دمت مصر على هذه التجربة أنصحك عند خلط الصودا بالألمنيوم يجب وض العبوة في حمام ماء بارد لمتصاص حرارة التفاعل بعدها يمكنك التعامل مع الهدروجين


----------

